# Secret Harbour Resort & Sunset Grille



## Ann-Marie (Nov 6, 2014)

Has anyone ever seen this resort and restaurant?  Our daughter is considering a destination wedding at this resort. Outside of one of us flying there ahead of time to look, I am trying to see if anyone has any experience with this resort.  Thanks


----------



## islandguy (Nov 7, 2014)

It is an OK resort.  Meals are average but good.  If cost is a factor then this place is a good choice.  I sometimes go here to swim and eat.  

I would look at some other places to ensure this is what you want.  Beach at property is good also.  

If it was me I would look at St. John as the destination (only a 15 min ferry ride) and the same cost of a cab to the ferry from the airport as it would be to the hotel.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Cost is somewhat of a factor since my husband and I w be paying for resort and travel for our three children and two young grandchildren. My grandchildren are 1 and 4 and I thi the most direct will be the best. So opting to go to St John would be good the continuation of travel onto a ferry would throw my daughter over the edge!  Plus we would all be traveling from different cities so maybe not getting there at the same time.


----------



## Tia (Nov 7, 2014)

It's a small nice resort on a decent beach with decent restaurant/bar on property. I'd check out TA for more input

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum-g147404-i172-St_Thomas_U_S_Virgin_Islands.html


----------



## winnipiseogee (Nov 7, 2014)

Not sure of the resort but we love the beach, the snorkeling, the location and the restaurant is quite good.   Whenever we visit st Thomas we always end up at secret beach for at last a couple of days.  It's always very quiet the the snorkeling really is great.  My kids are 2 and 4 and it's the perfect place for our family to visit (we'd probably look closet at the hotel there but our friends have a house we stay at).  

The hotel is in a out of the way little area in st Thomas so it doesn't feel like you are in the hustle and bustle at all.  Plus you are 5 mins from red hook and the St. John very if folks want to day trip.  

The place doesn't seem at all fancy but is very well kept up and clean.  I'd say it's absolutely worth looking at I just have no idea what the rooms are like. 

Congrats on the wedding!!!!  The beach would make a beautiful backdrop 
!!  My wife and I were married in Anguilla.  Destination weddings are wonderful


----------



## Ann-Marie (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks so much for the info.


----------

